# Consola com imagem de fundo bootsplash ?

## |Vassago|

Ola..agora que já tenho o meu gentoo como gosto so-me falta uma coisa que e a seguinte:

Como e que eu meto por exemplo a minha primeira consola(tty1) como a do Suse Linux 8.0 com uma imagem de fundo toda bonitinha e com animações.

Já ouvi falar num bootsplash e ate fui ao bootsplash.org...mas gostava de saber como o fazer no gentoo(alguem k ja tenha feito ?) e tambem fiz emerge media-gfx/bootsplash e ele diz-me k está masked...sera k e relativo ao mesmo bootsplash que de me refiro...sei k tenho que compilar o kernel mas o k selecionar para que isto funcione.

Se algum de vcs souber agradecia poix gostava de ter uma consola assim!

Obrigada

----------

## darktux

Se bem me recordo, ao fazeres emerge a isso, ele patcha-te o kernel, vais lá pões as opções necessárias, e recompilas.

Esse emerge, instala-te também um rc init para kuando bootares te por as consolas com uma imagem como background. Trazendo até uma (se n me engano) como exemplo.

----------

## Proton

Hmm, acho que as últimas gentoo-sources já trazem suporte a isso... Pelo menos eu tenho as r3 e têm, as r5 tb devem ter...

----------

## humpback

Thread fechada por ser uma duplicada:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=59908

Ainda por cima num forum tão pequeno convem mesmo procurar.

----------

